# Installing Half Moon headlight covers



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok this has to be the simplest task yet I can't seem to do it. How do I make my half moon's stay in place on my 64? I figured I'd just unscrew the retainer rings put them in place and that would be it but its not lol. Do I need new retainer rings or a different kind perhaps? Thanks for the help with this ridiculous question..


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

thats it, the covers should have 2 small holes in them for the nipples on top of headlight, postion & screw ring tight


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Isnt there some sort of spring that needs to be pulled back. Its been awhile since I installed mines but I believe there are 2 rings to get behind. :facepalm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

BIG E 602 said:


> thats it, the covers should have 2 small holes in them for the nipples on top of headlight, postion & screw ring tight


That's exactly what I was gonna say. They're 2 notches where it'sll "lock" in place and not slide around any, tightn th retainer and you should be good. May need a filler of some sort, but couldn't advise what to use. This is no sliding switch extension easy fix.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Got it guys thanks! I was thinking that they just locked under the retainers but they don't. I had to remove the actual headlight bezels and the spring on the bottom and then put them on. Once I took care of the first one the other 3 went on super easy. It was bugging me so much that I left work to handle it! Thanks again for the replies.!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Heath V said:


> Got it guys thanks! I was thinking that they just locked under the retainers but they don't. I had to remove the actual headlight bezels and the spring on the bottom and then put them on. Once I took care of the first one the other 3 went on super easy. It was bugging me so much that I left work to handle it! Thanks again for the replies.!


Btw here's how it looks with them on..


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Just installed some on trey


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

i got em on my six fo, not real difficult to install


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

That 63 is nice! And yea once I figured it out it was easy! I did the other 3 in about 10 minutes.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok so remove the bezel then the headlights????


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

First remove the retainers, then the bezel and the spring on the bottom which will then free up the headlight. From there attach the halfmoon and screw the bezel back on and re attach the spring. Real easy once I figured it out!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Heath V said:


> First remove the retainers, then the bezel and the spring on the bottom which will then free up the headlight. From there attach the halfmoon and screw the bezel back on and re attach the spring. Real easy once I figured it out!


 thanks!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Get ready for the fix it ticket.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

baldylatino said:


> thanks!


Nice bro!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

CHE1 said:


> Get ready for the fix it ticket.


I'm in AZ bro, as much as I miss Cali I will say this. The cops don't seem to trip out here. I got stopped at a local QT and Bashas by 3 separate cops, all who wanted to check out my ride and tell me stories about their younger days. I've even hit switches next to a cop at a stop light, and the best part is, as long as you're doing less then 15 mph its all legit.. I left QT on 3 wheels and the cop was cheering lol.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Heath V said:


> I'm in AZ bro, as much as I miss Cali I will say this. The cops don't seem to trip out here. I got stopped at a local QT and Bashas by 3 separate cops, all who wanted to check out my ride and tell me stories about their younger days. I've even hit switches next to a cop at a stop light, and the best part is, as long as you're doing less then 15 mph its all legit.. I left QT on 3 wheels and the cop was cheering lol.


I have to move.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Drive it everywhere dont get messed with at all, Chp's, pd, sheriffs in fact they give thumbs up


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

^ And for good reason, its beautiful!


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

WOW :thumbsup: well thats good 2know! Me & the fambam plan on moving out there next year...


Heath V said:


> I'm in AZ bro, as much as I miss Cali I will say this. The cops don't seem to trip out here. I got stopped at a local QT and Bashas by 3 separate cops, all who wanted to check out my ride and tell me stories about their younger days. I've even hit switches next to a cop at a stop light, and the best part is, as long as you're doing less then 15 mph its all legit.. I left QT on 3 wheels and the cop was cheering lol.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

x's 2!!


Heath V said:


> ^ And for good reason, its beautiful!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

when i was in AZ they weren't giving tickets for the droz, just things like tires not contacting the ground properly and load rating...


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Just installed mine thanks to this thread. I couldn't figure them out for the longest time. I was almost going to bust out some super glue or jb weld!


----------



## Gawtti (Mar 27, 2014)

Glad I found this old thread, helped me a lot... Thanks!


----------



## PopthetrunC (Aug 20, 2014)

Gawtti said:


> Glad I found this old thread, helped me a lot... Thanks!


Same here. Thanks


----------

